# 11 week old



## Doccolls (Apr 1, 2012)

I keep hearing about all the energy!! My 11 week old plays with my other dog (12 month old mut) in the back yard all day and just is exhausted by the end of the day is this normal or should he have allot more energy?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Doccolls,

I have a 14 week old pup and he plays with my Great Dane, but I do seperate them after say 20 minutes or so(always supervised) as I worry about the pups joints. He is usually very happy to go into one of his beds and have a nap, or shew a marrow bone. I'm not surprised your boy is exhausted at the end of day if he is playing all day. I would advise reducing his play time to several shorter sessions. Also I don't let them play for a good 3/4hr after feeding, as I don't want bloat.

I think your pup must have more than enough energy if he can play all day - so don't worry.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Doccolls said:


> I keep hearing about all the energy!! My 11 week old plays with my other dog (12 month old mut) in the back yard all day and just is exhausted by the end of the day is this normal or should he have allot more energy?



;D ;D ;D ;D Fear not.........it will change........then you will be back asking if ritilin will help slow him down........ 

At 11 weeks, he's just a baby.


----------

